# Are Ardell Fake Lashes Reusable?



## CharmedImSure (Jul 7, 2010)

And around how many times can you reuse them?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 7, 2010)

It depends on how well you treat them. You clean them and remove the gunky mascara off them and the glue. Store them nicely and they are good for at least another 3-4 uses and you do this everytime.

If you treat them badly, store them improperly, they get all bent or you lose one, then they are only good that once




I fall under this category because I seldom use them


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I've used mine for up to 20 times lol. After I'm done, I soak them in Neutrogena's oil free makeup remover and then remove the gunk with two qtips. I very gently rinse them with another qtip that's been dipped in water and when they air dry, I put the tiniest strip of duo at the base and reset them in the packaging. You have to be careful when they get towards the end of the usage bc they start to bend easily.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I've used mine for up to 20 times lol. After I'm done, I soak them in Neutrogena's oil free makeup remover and then remove the gunk with two qtips. I very gently rinse them with another qtip that's been dipped in water and when they air dry, I put the tiniest strip of duo at the base and reset them in the packaging. You have to be careful when they get towards the end of the usage bc they start to bend easily. Do you wear them everyday?


----------



## withlove2022 (Jul 7, 2010)

I reuse mine until I can't anymore. After I take them off, I will pick off the glue and if I need, I'll wash it with some baby shampoo


----------

